
Fast Vector Broadcasting in Java, CPU and CUDA - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/18/Neanderthal-vs-ND4J-vol4
======
dragandj
Source code:

[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal/blob/master/exam...](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal/blob/master/examples/benchmarks/src/benchmarks/neanderthal_vs_nd4j_vol4.clj)

